# Storage and TV



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We are picking up our new Eura Mobil 580LS in just over a week's time and are really looking forward to it. The only 2 queries I have are these.

Re:storage
We love the large underfloor space in the van, but wondered how people secured the items they put underneath, to stop them moving about. Also, the bathroom cabinet under the basin doesn't have any shelving. What have you done to help with storage here?

Re:TV
We looked all round the van to try and decide where to put the TV, but in the end decided to carry it in its bag until we decide on a suitable space. Where have you attached yours?

As we are planning to camp near Webbs at Reading (where we bought it) for a couple of nights, so they can sort out any problems immediately, we shall be carrying all our clobber in boxes in our Trigano Tribute for easy transfer, and need to take anything we need to secure our bits underfloor.

Looking forward to your replies! Belonging to this forum is a boon! You are never alone - there is always someone to help you.

Thanks folks!

Louise


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We use crates from the fruit market they fit under the floor and will stack when you get them out. Be careful you don't overload, easy when you have lots of space.

Andy


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Andy! We'd already thought about the overloading problem, so will be careful. Probably a good idea to list every item and check we are within limits.

Louise


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I find a piece of that "non-slip mat" you buy on a roll in Pound shops is very effective to stop things sliding about on the floor of the van.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Crates or staking boxes a boom, and also cheap bungy/stretchy thingies!!!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks folks. We'll be off to buy some stacking boxes tomorrow. We'd wondered if they worked, but were still worried they might shift about.

We've used the stretchy things quite a lot for other things. Presumably you attach them to the pillars holding the floor up?


----------

